# How to code for Groin Exploration



## jamiemberry (Feb 24, 2011)

I am trying to code for Groin Exploration and think it might be an unlisted procedure and just want to know for sure?


----------



## annakilker (Feb 27, 2011)

The reason for the exploration would be the first indicator of the type of CPT code you would use.


----------



## surgonc87 (Feb 28, 2011)

First a sentinel lymph node would be biopsy 38500 and depending on disease outcome, then reason for exploration would be to do a pelvic lymphadenectomy...so what ever the medical reason is for, hope I put you in the right direction


----------

